

Flying Blind: A Case against Traditional Advertising - cwan
http://www.avc.com/a_vc/2010/08/flying-blind-vs-flying-with-instruments.html

======
c1sc0
Summarized: "I suggested they only invest in advertising and marketing that
they could test, measure, and then scale what works. And that is Internet
advertising."

